# Melodies with Simple Rhythms



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

OK, I'm starting another melody thread because I wasn't quite clear enough in the last one. 

My interest is a little bit different in this one. A melody can be as convoluted as you like, but it must have a simple _rhythm_. By "simple", I mean that it uses a certain rhythmic figure without any deviation, with the exception of a few ornaments. Here's an example, the first that came to my mind (0:00 - 0:19):






Except for a pause in the middle of the phrase, it's consistently triplets throughout. My Bruckner example in the other thread would stand here as well, as it comprised a simple repetition of short note, looooong note, short note, looooong note etc.

You get bonus piggy points if you stay away from melodies made of constant semi-quavers, as I'm sure they're much easier to find! 

EDIT: The Ode to Joy theme from Beethoven #9 would also work because it's (mainly) just crotchets.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Starting around 8:20, with a line of straight crotchets.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I think this satisfies the requirements pretty well. The first section at least.


----------

